# Nate Robinson rookie of the year campaign



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Who else cant wait for it to begin!!!! :banana: :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

It would be pretty cool for him to get that title. Ill drink to that!! :cheers: lol


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

If Darko can't get playing time, what makes you think Nate will?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i cant believe this guy was our lottery pick....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

and nate isnt an 18 year old project, nate can contribute immediately, and has lots of defensive intensity


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That would be nice if LB starts him, but you know that won't happen. Unless we lose one of our PG's to a major injury. (oops I hope I didn't jinx anyone):gopray:


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey, join the fanclub


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Nate Robinson basically dunks.

As we all know Larry Brown hates dunking, And 1 and otherwise just plain sucking.

Bottom line he's not even coming off the bench. 

Knicks suck and always will suck!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Nate Robinson basically dunks.
> 
> As we all know Larry Brown hates dunking, And 1 and otherwise just plain sucking.
> 
> ...


Have you ever watched any of the summer league games or college games that Nate played in? What evidence do you have that he basially dunks? How do you know Nate won't come off the bench? You have LB's playbook? I never knew Larry hated dunking and And 1, do you have a link to support that? Knicks suck? Was that a weak attempt to actually make a point? If so what does that have to do with the title thread? If you can't answer either one of these questions why post comments like that at all?

Do you see us coming into your forum ranting and raving nonsense? So please take that baiting elsewhere, NY don't play that.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Well forgive me, no I haven't All I know is Nate Robinson gained his reputation as a dunker, I'd like to see Nate Robinson play defense, I'm only basing myself on what I heard in the draft. 

As A matter of fact I do, the zone and Man-to-man are larry brown defenses, such requires big bodies, which Nate Robinson does not have. 

If Nate Robinson can duplicate Bruce Bowen in a 5'9 body you got a future.

Otherwise, you have a kid that can dunk, has other mediocre talents, and just isn't worth my time regardless of what team he's on I put him on the bench. 

It takes alot more then Talent to make the playoffs.

It takes Energy Intensity Passion and defense.

While Larry Brown knows these things, it's hard to say Marbury the so called Captain of the team will accept it.

And if he doesn't I have a hard time finding that other Knick players will too.

Knicks 15th place in east.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Well forgive me, no I haven't All I know is Nate Robinson gained his reputation as a dunker, I'd like to see Nate Robinson play defense, I'm only basing myself on what I heard in the draft.
> 
> As A matter of fact I do, the zone and Man-to-man are larry brown defenses, such requires big bodies, which Nate Robinson does not have.
> 
> ...


I must admit I didn't watch him in college but he impress me quite a bit after watching him perform in the Summer League. I saw intensity and he displayed a hard nose for defense. 



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Knicks 15th place in east.


You were doing so well up until that point, another attempt at baiting. All I have to say is...I can't wait for October. :biggrin:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"Knicks suck and always will suck!"

lol, thanks for your insight *******


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Instead of waiving Big time Bust Allen houstan (Due to for fear of joining the 76ers which King didn't want to do to begin with) You waived Jerome Williams.

You basically traded away Kurt Thomas a solid contributor in a class by himself, considering everyone else on the Knicks is a name that fails, for Quentin Richardson who didn't even have that much success untill paired up with Nash. 

With the 8th Pick in the 2005 NBA draft you needed a guard that could replace Marbury, sure enough Raymond Felton of USC fits the bill right?

Yes he does but instead, you draft Channing Fyre some hyped up center the College analysts didn't even talk about, not even Dick Vitale who is so crazy about it I practically turn off sports center when he talks. 

True the Knicks did get Nate Robinson from the Suns, but what if he wasn't there when the Suns came up?

What if, it was possible, that say Boston Selected Nate Robinson instead of Gerald Green?


Would you still have a 'improved' squad if Phoenix sent Gerald or some other prospect for Kurt Thomas, who was doing far better then Marbury's turnover-prone behind that year? 

I highly doubt it, as the point of acquring Quentin Richardson is to get a two guard, you don't need the position jogged up. 

But the problem with it is is that Phoenix did give you a prospect they didn't give you a starter.

If you drafted Raymond Felton, and waited to see what Phoenix saw on the board, perhaps they may have found a center that matches Thomas' play.

We'll see what happens come September but this off-season was only good due to the hype analysts gave it.

The Cruel and smart Analysts like myself and Chad Ford see the Knicks' as a team with a miserable future ahead.

Oh and a drama similar to Last Year's Pistons.

Have fun scratching your heads.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Instead of waiving Big time Bust Allen houstan (Due to for fear of joining the 76ers which King didn't want to do to begin with) You waived Jerome Williams.
> 
> You basically traded away Kurt Thomas a solid contributor in a class by himself, considering everyone else on the Knicks is a name that fails, for Quentin Richardson who didn't even have that much success untill paired up with Nash.
> 
> ...


What does this post have to do with the Nate Robinson ROY Campaign? Stay on topic.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Nate Robinson basically dunks.


Hey, same as Shaq, and he is getting paid 25 million $/year.

If Nate can dunk the ball between 10-15 times per game, I'm fine with it :biggrin: 



Add me to the ROY campaign, add me to every Nate FanClub (mine is not succeeding)...

I love Nate :banana:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Instead of waiving Big time Bust Allen houstan (Due to for fear of joining the 76ers which King didn't want to do to begin with) You waived Jerome Williams.
> 
> You basically traded away Kurt Thomas a solid contributor in a class by himself, considering everyone else on the Knicks is a name that fails, for Quentin Richardson who didn't even have that much success untill paired up with Nash.
> 
> ...


Yeah,it really would have sukked if we got stuck with Gerald Greene..Are you for real??

When Nate stops the most overrated player in the NBA,Allen Iverson dead in his tracks,then maybe you will learn "education before ignorance"....


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

hes only known as a dunker cuz hes one of the shortest guys to ever dunk, do you hate spudd webb too?


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

I'm a Sonics fan and I watched every one of the UW mens basketball games last year and have many of them on tape. Nate is incredible. He brings an energy to the floor that no one can match. He is able to rebound within, around, and OVER NBA players (such as Channing Frye) because he outworks them and people don't box him out. He is the first player to the ball in loose-ball situations which will net you posessions that don't show up in the stat book. His energy demands that the rest of the team matches it. Pac-10 point guards and other PGs from the NCAA tourney commented after every game that they hated playing against him because he was such a pest. He makes PGs want to get rid of the ball just to stop him harassing them. Even if he only does this for 8-12 min a game, he can change the whole complexion of a game and swing the momentum in your team's favor. These abilities have nothing to do with his physical stature and I see no reason why they wouldn't translate to the NBA. You Knicks fans are lucky to have him. :clap: I will try to watch as many Knicks games as I can this year just to see him play. Enjoy!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Instead of waiving Big time Bust Allen houstan (Due to for fear of joining the 76ers which King didn't want to do to begin with) You waived Jerome Williams.
> 
> You basically traded away Kurt Thomas a solid contributor in a class by himself, considering everyone else on the Knicks is a name that fails, for Quentin Richardson who didn't even have that much success untill paired up with Nash.
> 
> ...


 ity: 

didnt really read the whole thing but i saw a couple mistakes......like saying the knicks took frye at 8 when they couldve had felton....wasnt felton taken with the 6th pick by the bobcats?!.....therefor we couldnt get felton even if we wanted him because he was already off the board.....

second you said if boston didnt pick gerald green we wouldve got him, but you forget that jerry west was itching to take green if the celtics didnt draft him...the griz were even trying to move up in the draft because they knew the celts were going to take green if he slipped that far...so we had no chance of green either with the 21st pick


----------



## tpolish (Feb 25, 2003)

I've seen Nate the great play since highschool. My highschool is in the same division as his and i even got the oppurtunity to get used by nate in a few minutes of garbage time. Its not as embarressing now since he's a NBA player now. But i've watched probably every college game nate's played in and i can tell you passion and intensity is something that is NOT missing from his game. He plays like Rudy but with tons more athletic ablitly and talent. Larry brown is going to love his intensity in practice and that will earn Nate playing time. Nate is not an And 1 type of player where he just tries to shake people. Nate just dribbles right by them because he is so fast and low to the ground. He was also a state track champion as well. Nate also only cares about basketball and his family so i dont think he will get blinded by money and instead work on getting better and better.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

You can add me to the club

Even tho hes on our rivals I would Luv for Philly to have a player like NateRob

hes a monster

he'll be like Ben Gordon in Chicago last year.


----------



## j0se (Sep 22, 2005)

He won't get over 10 minutes a game, you're an [strike]idiot[/strike] if you think so.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

truth said:


> Yeah,it really would have sukked if we got stuck with Gerald Greene..Are you for real??
> 
> When Nate stops the most overrated player in the NBA,Allen Iverson dead in his tracks,then maybe you will learn "education before ignorance"....


maybe when one of the most UNDERRATED players in the league ALLEN IVERSON schools nate`s backside you`ll realise the difference between a superstar HOF`er and an earl boykins wannabe


----------



## j0se (Sep 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson has 0% possibility of winning any awards, Larry Brown will bench this guy the whole season.

Nate is a freestyle player, Brown doesn't like that.


----------



## armannvg (Aug 15, 2005)

Sixerfanforlive said:


> YInstead of waiving Big time Bust Allen houstan (Due to for fear of joining the 76ers which King didn't want to do to begin with) You waived Jerome Williams.
> 
> You basically traded away Kurt Thomas a solid contributor in a class by himself, considering everyone else on the Knicks is a name that fails, for Quentin Richardson who didn't even have that much success untill paired up with Nash.
> 
> ...


I can't even believe someone actually wrote this bull****.

First: Houston eventually retired so we got the better end by waiving J. Williams

Second: K. Thomas is still a decent player, but how long will that last for a man of his age ....

Third: Felton was drafted before Frye.

Fourth: You don't know if Frye is overhyped or not, his preseason has been ok but he haven't really played a single game



Sixerfanforlive said:


> True the Knicks did get Nate Robinson from the Suns, but what if he wasn't there when the Suns came up?


hehehe, actually this on is funny. Makes no sense though....
Hmm... What if Washington had not traded away Webber, Rasheed or Ben Wallace.....


Posts like these are not worthy anwering really, so i'll just stop here

Have fun with Dalembert's contract for the next few years and best luck that Webber's knees hold up...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i see other rookies contributing more......especially taller ones like villanueva who play for bad teams but could avg double double in points and rebounds.....all nate could do is score and dish out maybe 5 assist(since he is a shoot first guy), and with a knick team full of scorers its going to be hard for him to get his looks


----------

